# Pedal Power - The Unstoppable Growth of Cycling



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2016)

On the BBC website *HERE*


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2016)

Good news .... For which many here, and forums like cc have done much good work.

We're winning, one cyclist at a time ...


----------



## Brandane (4 Jan 2016)

It's not all good news though ..... 


> And such is the continuing popularity of cycling among men over 40, that it has often been said in recent years that cycling is "the new golf", with cycle rides replacing rounds of golf as the preferred out-of-office activity


As long as they don't bring the golf associated nobbery with them, but it only takes a read at a small proportion of posts on CC to realise that perhaps they already have......


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2016)

Kit Nobbers and Weight Weenies who've completely missed the point of the simple joy of riding a bicycle.


----------



## bancrobba (4 Jan 2016)

You only gotta worry when pastel shade Pringle becomes cycling clobber of choice.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2016)

The fact that more people are taking up cycling is a good thing. The media perpetuating irritating phrases like "M.A.M.I.L.", and "Cycling is the new golf", is a bad thing.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> Kit Nobbers and Weight Weenies who've completely missed the point of the simple joy of riding a bicycle.



I did have a chuckle at someone I know, who's only really just started to ride a road bike, and is now the worlds leading light in "Cadence", and "Power", and Carbon fiber lay up / manufacturing techniques. He does like to talk a lot. If he rode as much as he talked, I may even start listening.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> You only gotta worry when pastel shade Pringle becomes cycling clobber of choice.


Have you seen some of the Garmin team kit????


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> You only gotta worry when pastel shade Pringle becomes cycling clobber of choice.


That gives me an idea. Lycra pastel shade Pringle. It would act as an easy way to spot the ex-golfing M.A.M.I.L. from a distance, and thus make it easier to avoid any form of interaction.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jan 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you seen some of the Garmin team kit????


CoughRaphaCough!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2016)

I must say I don't buy this resentment of "the wrong kind of cyclist", who wears the wrong kit. CC can be terribly tribal.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2016)

Not quite. It's resentment of the type of cyclist who in turn resents others for wearing the wrong kit.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jan 2016)

Ned Boulting says in his book that a bicycle is a mode of transport powered by water and cup cakes and comes with its own inbuilt gym. What's not to like?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> Not quite. It's resentment of the type of cyclist who in turn resents others for wearing the wrong kit.


Well, you may resent me for this, but I resent you for resenting those who resent others, for wearing the wrong kit.


----------



## blazed (4 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I must say I don't buy this resentment of "the wrong kind of cyclist", who wears the wrong kit. CC can be terribly tribal.



Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.

Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I must say I don't buy this resentment of "the wrong kind of cyclist", who wears the wrong kit. CC can be terribly tribal.


People can be terribly tribal.

More people cycling is a good thing. It means the person driving the white van/4WD panzer/LGV/any little car has a greater chance of knowing what it's like to be on two wheels and, hopefully, will be a little bit more careful. I guess that's tribalism working in a good way.


----------



## Citius (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.



Perhaps you think these people should be rounded up and put into labour camps? Maybe you could start with DH riders who do uplift days? They seem to fit your description perfectly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.



It isn't a sport to me I couldn't give a flying whatsit what my times, power and speed are, I ride purely for pleasure, if that makes me have the mentality of a seven year old then so be it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Perhaps you think these people should be rounded up and put into labour camps?


No. Put on to stationary bikes


----------



## arch684 (4 Jan 2016)

In a country with so many obese people they should be encouraged to take up any sport without be told they need to constantly improve there times,speed or power


----------



## Citius (4 Jan 2016)

Blazed is just trolling again - calm down everyone...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.


For real? Do leave off. What a joyless pov. But then we read on...



> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.


Cycling isn't a sport to me, or to millions of others. It simply a means of transport, going places, seeing things, and meeting folk. And the underpants law applies....

Does that make me the wrong kind of cyclist? That's ok, I reject the label anyway, as I just like riding bikes (in the manner of a joyful seven year old.)


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> *Cycling is a sport.*.



No it's not. Only bullfighting, mountaineering and motor racing are sports. The rest are merely games.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> And the underpants law applies....


Errr.... do I want to know?


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.



I really have never given a monkey's about times, POWER, speed, etc. As long as I can do the distance I plan, in the time I need to get out and back home in, that's all I care about. Finding new routes, and places of interest to me, is what it's all about.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Errr.... do I want to know?


Your attributions went wonky. It was El Grumpo from da Sham that said that. Anyhoo,


> The Underpants Rule is simple: everyone is the boss of their own underpants so you get to choose for you and other people get to choose from them and it’s not your job to tell other people what to do.


----------



## Jimidh (4 Jan 2016)

The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned - no matter if you are pootling along for pleasure, trying to break your strava PR or whizzing down the hill on a MTB the more people we have cycling the less issues we will have with drivers.


As for me I like pootling about for fun, whizzing about in Lycra breaking Strava records and whizzing down hills ( mostly falling off) on my MTB.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Your attributions went wonky. It was El Grumpo from da Sham that said that. Anyhoo,



Doesn't apply in our house, our lass buys my underwear, I don't think this thong I'm currently wearing was for me though.

why didn't the quote pick up the underpants rule?

*MOD EDIT:* Because it was a separate quote - I've added it in for you below:


> The Underpants Rule is simple: everyone is the boss of their own underpants so you get to choose for you and other people get to choose from them and it’s not your job to tell other people what to do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Your attributions went wonky. It was El Grumpo from da Sham that said that. Anyhoo,


Very good, that man. was wondering who would be the first to spot that.

So it's a kind of _de underpantius non est disputandum
_
Oddly enough, there is a lycra-related underpants rule that is sometimes raised on here. I wonder if this underpants rule applies to that underpants rule.

Me, I knit my own out of bailer twine.


----------



## Cush (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.


Not only do I push up the hills and whoop like a drunken Border User9609 on the way down. I dodge between the cars waiting at lights and do wheelies (or did until I fell off), race (and beat the local kids) and get right up behind people and sound my air horn. I enjoy my cycling my way and if some lycra clad whizz kid overtakes me so what, that's him / her enjoying themselves. Maybe when they are pushing 73, they will revert to my ways.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.



And to think we're quick to moan about car drivers who aspire to drive in F1...

If you want to chase a stopwatch then great, all power to you. However, it's disingenuous of you not to accept that other cyclists simply do it for the craic.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned - no matter if you are pootling along for pleasure, trying to break your strava PR or whizzing down the hill on a MTB the more people we have cycling the less issues we will have with drivers.


I have my doubts about that. I didn't notice any more aggression when we were a minority geek sport.


----------



## Cush (4 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @blazed
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about the gratuitous use of smilies......but I love walking up steep hills and going weeeeeee down the other side. Mind you 28 years ago I did an ironman in 12 hrs....no walking then not in the swim, cycle or run


Yep and I have done LEJOG and most of the C2Cs as well as a circular from Haltwhistle via Lands End and Dover.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.


Yeah but... the more of us who don't give two sh!ts about times, speed, power... the better chance you have of continuing to be the bestest 14stone climber on Strava, then you'll continue to get 50K+ kudos after every ride.... have you managed to shift any weight yet, fatty?


----------



## Wolf616 (4 Jan 2016)

Personally I shout 'weeee.... cough, gasp, cough... weeee' as I cycle up the hill


----------



## Pikey (4 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It isn't a sport to me I couldn't give a flying whatsit what my times, power and speed are, I ride purely for pleasure, if that makes me have the mentality of a seven year old then so be it.


^ This x100. Took a while to get to that point of view though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jan 2016)

Cycling for me is freedom of movement, I don't have a car, don't like driving one bit.
Don't like sports much either 
It's great noticing more and more utilitarian cycling in my area.
Wonder how much cake is offset by my yearly 3,500+ miles?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2016)

I don't buy the local paper very often these days but I bought a copy yesterday for its coverage of the Boxing Day floods.

I spotted this headline in the paper: "_Pensioners pedal power raises thousands_" and decided to read the report. Often, these reports talk about the "_amazing effort_" required to cycle the equivalent of to the shops and back, so I wasn't expecting much but was impressed to find that the 2 elderly women had actually ridden a LEJOG to raise money for Cancer Research. More than that - they had decided that the standard 874 mile route was a bit too easy and had done an extended 1,200 mile version instead, riding 55-65 miles every day ... 

_Everybody_ is at it! (Well, there are still a _few_ people who have not yet seen the light, but I live in hope ... )


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I don't buy the local paper very often these days but I bought a copy yesterday for its coverage of the Boxing Day floods.
> 
> ...



How did you fare in the end Colin? Got a few mates in Todd but not heard owt from 'em.


----------



## Markymark (4 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @blazed
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about the gratuitous use of smilies......but I love walking up steep hills and going weeeeeee down the other side. Mind you 28 years ago I did an ironman in 12 hrs....no walking then not even in the swim.


28 years ago, 12 hours is not bad for a 70 year old.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> How did you fare in the end Colin? Got a few mates in Todd but not heard owt from 'em.


Thanks for asking! The nearest flood damage I could find when I got home was about 100 yards away, 3 or 4 feet below the level of my new home. The other worry was whether my cellar would have flooded from ground water. I got about an inch of water in there a couple of months ago, but it wasn't even that bad this time. Many people were not so lucky though and I feel very sorry for them. Hebden Bridge seemed to be much worse. I've heard that some business owners who could not afford flood insurance will probably now close up for good.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jan 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> No it's not. Only bullfighting, mountaineering and motor racing are sports. The rest are merely games.


With the odd pastime thrown in?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jan 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Your attributions went wonky. It was El Grumpo from da Sham that said that. Anyhoo,


Gregers Grumpysen of the Svedish Resistance* these days, complete with silly Nordic beard.

*There wasn't much but for Fans sake don't mention the war.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Gregers Grumpysen of the Svedish Resistance* these days, complete with silly Nordic beard.
> 
> *There wasn't much but for *Fans* sake don't mention the war.


Ooh. I was in Norway once, deep in the bowels of Phillips Petroleum, when something bad happened. My Norwegian contact said a word very like that, laden with venom. I didn't need to google translate it.


----------



## Rafferty (4 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> You only gotta worry when pastel shade Pringle becomes cycling clobber of choice.


Unfortunately, Rapha already have that market covered, which is why I would never buy their kit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jan 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Ooh. I was in Norway once, deep in the bowels of Phillips Petroleum, when something bad happened. My Norwegian contact said a word very like that, laden with venom. I didn't need to google translate it.


Yebbut Swedes wanting to say the Anglo-Saxon f-word say the Anglo-Saxon f-word. Liberally. And often. But the subtitlers never translate that one but give us Fan! as anything from Whoops! to ****!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jan 2016)

*MOD NOTE:*
Many posts have been Deleted for going Off Topic and targeting an individual member of CycleChat.

Keep to the point of the Increase in Cycling, please and avoid the personal stuff.

Thank you.


----------



## FrankCrank (5 Jan 2016)

.....heh heh - all that MAMIL stuff and snobbery is starting to flourish over this way too, but each to their own I guess. 

I have one piece of cycling specific clothing (a pair of SPD shoes for my recumbent trike for safety reasons) and doubt I will ever purchase any lycra type stuff, besides I'd look and feel a complete plonker.

Live and let live - if dressing the part is what makes it all so enjoyable then go for it.....


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2016)

I wear lycra. Not because I'm a "sportsman", but because I enjoy the company of the Japanese trawlers that shadow me everywhere.

Scientific purposes!


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (5 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.



I don't see it as a ''sport'',granted it is if that's how you choose to ride.I ride to get to work and for the pure enjoyment and achievement of cycling further than I have previously.

I'm obviously not a proper cyclist in your book,but you know what,I'm going to carry on enjoying it......even more now,just because it doesn't fit your view of cycling :-)


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2016)

I also don't see cycling as a sport, even with the mileage I do as a lycra'd up MAMIL. I find cycle racing quite tedious and I would never join a road club. But the way I see it is that the more cyclists on the road, what ever their persuasion and for what ever reason they cycle. Then that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Citius (5 Jan 2016)

Cycling is a sport - but it is not _only_ a sport. A bit like driving a car - some people use one to drive to work, others choose to compete on the track.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2016)

I watched an article on BBC Breakfast this morning , which said commuting levels for cyclists had stayed the same.

which is a pity if there has been a growth in weekend riders, what's missing ( and don't say segregated lanes FFS) to enable people to commute to work.

the article pointed out not feeling safe, and lack of showers as big ones.


----------



## Inertia (5 Jan 2016)

subaqua said:


> I watched an article on BBC Breakfast this morning , which said commuting levels for cyclists had stayed the same.
> 
> which is a pity if there has been a growth in weekend riders, what's missing ( and don't say segregated lanes FFS) to enable people to commute to work.
> 
> the article pointed out not feeling safe, and lack of showers as big ones.


In fairness I think the not feeling safe was her personal view (she said she was an unsteady cyclist or something?) but the showers was a good point. I actually get by without showers but I have a friend who sweats going up stairs. He cycles to work and would be in trouble without them.

The guy in the piece was late but IMO that was a lack of planning, my journey time is consistent as I'm not held up by traffic much. The only way I as a cyclist am late, is if I leave the house late. They did say its the second most relaxing way to commute, only beaten by walking which is something I value more than the comfort of the car,


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Cycling is a sport - but it is not _only_ a sport. A bit like driving a car - some people use one to drive to work, others choose to compete on the track.




Sorry, to clarify, I meant to me it's not a sport ie I don't look at it as I'm doing a sport. More of a hobby,leisure and commuting activity.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2016)

subaqua said:


> BBC Breakfast this morning , which said commuting levels for cyclists had stayed the same.



I actually disagree with this. What do they base that assertion on? 
Every year I see more and more cyclists on my commute. Yourself on your commute, which I can imagine has far more cycle commuters then mine, must have seen an increase over the years too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2016)

subaqua said:


> I watched an article on BBC Breakfast this morning , which said commuting levels for cyclists had stayed the same.
> 
> which is a pity if there has been a growth in weekend riders, what's missing ( and don't say segregated lanes FFS) to enable people to commute to work.
> 
> the article pointed out not feeling safe, and lack of showers as big ones.



It was very interesting. They thought there was no increase in commuting, but an increase in weekend warriors. That's my impression too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I actually disagree with this. What do they base that assertion on?
> Every year I see more and more cyclists on my commute. Yourself on your commute, which I can imagine has far more cycle commuters then mine, must have seen an increase over the years too.


I was just thinking the same after being struck by how many cyclists I crossed on my way back from Welling to Deptford last night. I've never seen so many out and about on that route.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was just thinking the same after being struck by how many cyclists I crossed on my way back from Welling to Deptford last night. I've never seen so many out and about on that route.


That may be New Years resolutioners, they'll gradually reduce in numbers over the year.


----------



## Red17 (5 Jan 2016)

subaqua said:


> I watched an article on BBC Breakfast this morning , which said commuting levels for cyclists had stayed the same.
> .



Would be interesting to know what measurement they were using. Surveys available on the web (TFL / government) that I can find show actual numbers of cyclists increasing dramatically since 2001, but the % of the population commuting by bike staying fairly constant.

All depends how you want to present the statistics.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2016)

Red17 said:


> Would be interesting to know what measurement they were using. Surveys available on the web (TFL / government) that I can find show actual numbers of cyclists increasing dramatically since 2001, but the % of the population commuting by bike staying fairly constant.
> 
> All depends how you want to present the statistics.


32.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## mjr (5 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> 32.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


And 100% of people posting things like that are nobbers  Let's base things on evidence rather than prejudices, eh?



Red17 said:


> Would be interesting to know what measurement they were using.


Yes, it would be interesting to know if it has any evidence. Overall cyclist numbers are estimated annually (Sport England's Active People Survey) but the main commuting cyclist measure is only every 10 years in the Census. The Active People Survey differentiates "recreational" and "utility" cycling, but "recreational" has increased by 0.1% of the population in a year while "utility" has changed less than 0.1%. It doesn't differentiate commuting from quaxing from other utility reasons.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I actually disagree with this. What do they base that assertion on?
> Every year I see more and more cyclists on my commute. Yourself on your commute, which I can imagine has far more cycle commuters then mine, must have seen an increase over the years too.



that's why I posted as on one hand the beeb are saying things have increased , then do an article saying it hasn't .

I have seen a massive increase in cycling commuters ,even at silly o clock like I normally do. ( have been lazy recently and started leaving at 06.30 !! )


----------



## Markymark (5 Jan 2016)

For so very many reason, including cycling commuting, London is different to the rest of the UK. Here, the numbers are increasing.


----------



## mjr (5 Jan 2016)

Does anyone else think the BBC article has a nasty undertone suggesting the newcomers are better than the evil old cyclists they've been complaining about for years? Like not having cycled lately is a good thing: "After doing next to no exercise for two decades, I bought a road bike in 2012", "I didn't own an adult bike until was 28", "took up cycling when he was 51", "bought his first road bike when he was 40"...

And finally, if anyone is obsessed with times and constant improvement and other BS, either you'll get over that when you hit your peak, or you'll become depressed at your descent into illness and/or old age... I suggest getting over it is more beneficial


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> Does anyone else think the BBC article has a nasty undertone suggesting the newcomers are better than the evil old cyclists they've been complaining about for years? Like not having cycled lately is a good thing: "After doing next to no exercise for two decades, I bought a road bike in 2012", "I didn't own an adult bike until was 28", "took up cycling when he was 51", "bought his first road bike when he was 40"...
> 
> And finally, if anyone is obsessed with times and constant improvement and other BS, either you'll get over that when you hit your peak, or you'll become depressed at your descent into illness and/or old age... I suggest getting over it is more beneficial



I see no nasty undertone, it's an article about people who have taken up cycling: _"Will Smale takes a look at the reasons why an ever growing number of people, both men and women, are taking up the sport."_ So it concentrates on ... people who have just take it up. This is new year resolution season. Time for silly articles about people who resolve to start doing things, or stop doing other things, or whatever.

As to targets and performance. What's the big deal? Why on earth shouldn't people measure and try to improve their performance? Me, I try to do longer rides - but I have no problem with people who concentrate of speed. I quite admire them as (IMO) it takes harder work to increase your speed than just to build the ability to endure going just as slowly for longer, which is what I do.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2016)

I don't really care why someone's bum is sat on a saddle as long as they haven't stolen it. We need all sorts of cyclists to the point where it becomes unremarkable to cycle (rather than BE a cyclist). I think it is difficult to measure growth as there are so many different routes available and people cycling will tend to favour the quieter back routes. I know I do in some places just for time away from traffic.

I know that one of the last times I wanted to shopping in the town centre I was going around in circles trying to find a rack with a space in it, trying to think of the less well used ones, but all were taken despite the weather being lousy that day, so I'd say it's still increasing here.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jan 2016)

Cycle commuting definitely increasing here too: when I started 4 years ago I rarely met another cyclist until reaching town, now there are plenty.
I noticed a lot of women too, by the bike and their gear is obvious they are utilitarian riding, not club racing or training.
I work shifts, seems to me the cycling has increased also out of the traditional 8/6 commuting hours.
Maybe people have started to realize the bike is more reliable than public transport if you live in the outskirts.


----------



## mjr (5 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> As to targets and performance. What's the big deal? Why on earth shouldn't people measure and try to improve their performance?


No problem with that - my complaint was with those who obsess over it, suggest to others that they should mimic them, post their target in their message footers and so on. At some point, a person will reach their limit and if improvement is all that keeps you going, you might give up, or push yourself too far and do yourself a mischief!



Dogtrousers said:


> I quite admire them as (IMO) it takes harder work to increase your speed than just to build the ability to endure going just as slowly for longer, which is what I do.


I don't admire people basically just for being healthy and applying themselves. So they're faster than someone with a chronic illness. Whoopee(!)

I do admire proper racers though - there's some skill involved in racing, in addition to a capacity for work.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2016)

Whatever happened to @blazed mate Pony?


----------



## Spinney (5 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> No problem with that - my complaint was with those who obsess over it, suggest to others that they should mimic them, *post their target in their message footers* and so on. At some point, a person will reach their limit and if improvement is all that keeps you going, you might give up, or push yourself too far and do yourself a mischief!
> 
> 
> I don't admire people basically just for being healthy and applying themselves. So they're faster than someone with a chronic illness. Whoopee(!)
> ...


In my case, I post a target in the hope that it will shame me into getting my lazy arse out of the house on drizzly or grey days - not because I have any pretensions whatsoever at being a super-fit pedalling machine!


----------



## mustang1 (5 Jan 2016)

In my younger years I was perfectly happy being a lonely cyclist and occasionally spotting another cyclist where we would sometimes stop and have a chat. There was no need for bike lanes or this so called "safety in numbers". I could hop into the sidewalk and whizz thru red lights without anyone batting an eye lid. 

Now, its become fashionable and expensive so I found another hobby which I'll keep to myself, lest that becomes popular too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2016)

You wouldn't think cycling was on the increase if you went to Blackpool yesterday. I drove and walked through the town/resort and saw three cyclists in 2 hours. The place is as flat as a pancake but all the lazy beggars are driving!


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jan 2016)

mustang1 said:


> In my younger years I was perfectly happy being a lonely cyclist and occasionally spotting another cyclist where we would sometimes stop and have a chat. There was no need for bike lanes or this so called "safety in numbers". I could hop into the sidewalk and whizz thru red lights without anyone batting an eye lid.
> 
> Now, its become fashionable and expensive so I found another hobby which I'll keep to myself, lest that becomes popular too.



Very true, is your new hobby fishing?


----------



## Brandane (6 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> You wouldn't think cycling was on the increase if you went to Blackpool yesterday. I drove and walked through the town/resort and saw three cyclists in 2 hours. The place is as flat as a pancake but all the lazy beggars are driving!


Fed up getting wheels caught in tram lines?
Wind? Rain?
Punctures from discarded needles?
The overpowering, vomit inducing smell of chips, hot dogs, and candy floss?
Yes, Blackpool is "different"!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> Fed up getting wheels caught in tram lines?
> Wind? Rain?
> Punctures from discarded needles?
> Yes, Blackpool is "different"!





Yes, the ones i saw weren't even proper cyclists, just chavs on mountain bikes riding to get their methadone from the GP!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2016)

It would be good if cycling could also be promoted as a form of transport as well as a sport.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It would be good if cycling could also be promoted as a form of transport as well as a sport.



No no no, that would make it uncool, and therefore unprofitable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It would be good if cycling could also be promoted as a form of transport as well as a sport.


Nooo ... If you did that, you would end up having to try to persuade people that they need to own more than one bike. No one would fall for that, surely?


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It would be good if cycling could also be promoted as a form of transport as well as a sport.


Why do you think it isn't? The vast majority of cyclists are using it as a method of transport, mostly for commuting but also for shopping etc.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Why do you think it isn't? The vast majority of cyclists are using it as a method of transport, mostly for commuting but also for shopping etc.



Why do I think it isnt?

Go back to the OP and look at all the photos, there are quite a lot of them. But everyone is on roadbikes wearing lycra. 

Where are the photos of people going to work or school or the shops? 

The government is not going to provide you with a workable cycling infrastructure for sports cyclists.

Here is a clip of Chris Boardman in Copenhagen. This is what cycling is like all over Denmark. But we also have a massive sports cycling scene. The majority of times I see things in the UK about bikes, there is usually someone in lycra. It makes you feel that most cyclists in the UK are sports cyclists.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K7YVqhEQ8_k


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Why do you think it isn't? The vast majority of cyclists are using it as a method of transport, mostly for commuting but also for shopping etc.


It's a brilliant way to go shopping, you don't have to join the inevitable traffic jams, and parking is a) free, and b) wherever there is a large immovable object to lock your bike to. I wouldn't want to carry a flat pack wardrobe on my bike, but I can get a fair bit of stuff in my bag(s).


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Why do I think it isnt?
> 
> Go back to the OP and look at all the photos, there are quite a lot of them. But everyone is on roadbikes wearing lycra.
> 
> ...


I usually go to work, or the shops, on my road bike, and wearing Lycra.


----------



## Mugshot (6 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> post their target in their message footers and so on.


As @Spinney says it not about delusions of grandeur (well I suppose it may be for some) I quite like to see how people are getting on so I like to see the tickers and the veloviewers, I also assume others are as nosey as me so I post mine too, it's not about comparisons to see who I've done more or less than, it's just twitching the curtains for me. 
(Which reminds me, I must start this years, you too @Spinney )



Spinney said:


> In my case, I post a target in the hope that it will shame me into getting my lazy arse out of the house on drizzly or grey days - not because I have any pretensions whatsoever at being a super-fit pedalling machine!





mjray said:


> I don't admire people basically just for being healthy and applying themselves. So they're faster than someone with a chronic illness. Whoopee(!)


You've mentioned this a number of times in your posts, with all due respect the fact that you are unable to ride as someone else does due to a medical condition is not really a valid reason for poo pooing their efforts.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I usually go to work, or the shops, on my road bike, and wearing Lycra.



And so do I but not all the time.

My point is that there are other cyclists apart from us lycra riding people and that they need to be shown as well. It is not all about sports riding. It is about normal people using a sustainable form of transport.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jan 2016)

User said:


> And so is Blackpool


That's interesting. So Blackpool has a similar split with the majority using public transport for commuting and road traffic (ie excluding pedestrians) being c10% for cyclists and up to 25% on certain trunk routes?

Why do you think that Blackpool is bucking the trend of car usage as in the rest of the UK?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Sorry I was unclear. I just meant that Blackpool is different, in general nothing to do with transport.


Ah, so what you did is just pick an isolated point completely out of context of the post. The trouble with just picking half of a post and isolating it out of context as that it in regards to the person who wrote it, it can make you look a bit silly.

"You look a bit silly"

The whole post read:
London is different to the rest of the UK. Here, the numbers are increasing.

The first sentence makes little sense on its own. Both sentences (ie in context) makes sense.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Why do I think it isnt?
> 
> Go back to the OP and look at all the photos, there are quite a lot of them. But everyone is on roadbikes wearing lycra.
> 
> ...



I guess it's up to the media as to what they show, any time I've ever been involved with a publicity release, you look at the finished product and wonder why they choose that clip which doesn't represent what you wanted portrayed. 

When I'm on my bike I see both Lycra and normal clothes, at peak commuting times the Lycra dominates, the rest of the day it's the other way around. Also depending on where, so more Lycra near the centre of the city, whereas in the suburbs it's normal clothes, then back to Lycra in the lanes outside town.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> Fed up getting wheels caught in tram lines?
> Wind? Rain?
> Punctures from discarded needles?
> The overpowering, vomit inducing smell of chips, hot dogs, and candy floss?
> Yes, Blackpool is "different"!




yet it is the holiday destination of choice for a lot of Jockanese. must be a bit like the english going to benidorm. same as home but a bit warmer


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2016)

What's the big deal with Lycra? I can't quite understand the media's obsession with the material when it comes to cyclists? Do they get excited about Barbour jackets and walking boots worn by ramblers?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> What's the big deal with Lycra? I can't quite understand the media's obsession with the material when it comes to cyclists? Do they get excited about Barbour jackets and walking boots worn by ramblers?


Because whenever you want to ridicule a group or country you do it on their clothes or what they eat. Large amounts of racism is on this basis.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2016)

I sort of see. I wonder why such ire is reserved for lycra wearers, and not tweed wearers on a Pashley Flying Zeppelin?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> I sort of see. I wonder why such ire is reserved for lycra wearers, and not tweed wearers on a Pashley Flying Zeppelin?


Its a stereo type. People make fun of all sorts of groups for what they wear when in reality iften only a minority of that group wear it.


----------



## Mugshot (6 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> I can't quite understand the media's obsession with the material when it comes to cyclists?


And not just the media but other cyclists too, as is neatly evidenced here rather frequently. Rather perversely it is both the lycra wearers and non-wearers that like to obsess over others wearing lycra, lycra wearers that mock the FKWs or the newbies that are _obviously_ all the gear and no idea as though you have to earn the right to wear it and the jeans wearers that seem to think that all those in lycra are wanna bes with a Strava obsession. It's a crazy, mixed up, mad, mad world


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2016)

I still don't entirely get it, I must confess. As someone who spends a bit of time on a bicycle, if I were asked to create a stereotypical cyclist they'd be on a badly maintained MTB with the seat set too low and a dirty fluorescent tabard lieu of lights, usually spotted wobbling all over the footway. Certainly here in Carrotshire they represent largest sub species of cyclist.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jan 2016)

But a non cyclist will probably have the greatest irritation from a club run taking up all that space on their country roads in that stupid gear.


----------



## mustang1 (6 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Very true, is your new hobby fishing?


Moon walking. The Michael Jackson one.


----------



## snorri (6 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> Do they get excited about Barbour jackets and walking boots worn by ramblers?


Yes of course, and about yachtsmen in short wellies, golfers in flamboyant styles and as for jodhpurs........
The difference is IMO that the vast majority of sports people only veer from "normal" clothing whilst on the sports ground, be that a golf course, sailing club, tennis court, football pitch etc. Whereas sporting cyclists have the audacity to carry out their sporting activity in the public arena.


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> And so do I but not all the time.
> 
> My point is that there are other cyclists apart from us lycra riding people and that they need to be shown as well. It is not all about sports riding. It is about normal people using a sustainable form of transport.


In London (where the photos in the OP were probably taken) your typical normal person using a sustainable form of transport _does_ wear lycra - or fluoro tops or baggy shorts. I'm unusual in that I neither dress up for nor take a shower after my short (half-hour) commute.

Even for the Fridays post-Christmas pootle around London (a _very_ gentle 10 miles in 3 hours around London) most people dressed up specially in some way - and for most of them it wasn't the sort of dressing-up I did (Christmas jumper).

I'm quite happy with promoting cycling in any way at all. The next stage can come later.


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Here is a clip of Chris Boardman in Copenhagen. This is what cycling is like all over Denmark. But we also have a massive sports cycling scene. The majority of times I see things in the UK about bikes, there is usually someone in lycra. It makes you feel that most cyclists in the UK are sports cyclists.


Now I love Chris Boardman, but he does commit a few sins, one of which is in that video, attempting to reserve the word "cyclist" for sports cyclists. We don't do that for "motorist" and shouldn't do it for "cyclist" either, so I won't share that video.

Most UK videos seem to be by cycling enthusiasts riding with other cycling enthusiasts on some sort of "epic" where lycra is more likely, or from the mass media who seem unwilling to show much other than sports cycling. Everyday cycling is better. The camera was on the huh, but https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/mjray/m/two-minutes-on-ncr1-king-s-lynn/ doesn't seem to have any lycra, I think the only hi-viz are work jackets and only two riders in two minutes are wearing helmets (which is itself unusually high for here IMO).



steveindenmark said:


> My point is that there are other cyclists apart from us lycra riding people and that they need to be shown as well. It is not all about sports riding. It is about normal people using a sustainable form of transport.


Yes, but.... everyday riding is harder to make into sexy films. I've only got four half-decent ones from about a year and two of those are long distance rides where some people wore lycra.



Drago said:


> What's the big deal with Lycra? I can't quite understand the media's obsession with the material when it comes to cyclists? Do they get excited about Barbour jackets and walking boots worn by ramblers?


No, they get excited about the walking socks IIRC and write rude things about Argyle. But this isn't only the media's obsession. Just look at the number of posts on here happily telling anyone who rides more than a minimal distance that they ought to wear revealing Lycra padded trousers with no underwear


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> with all due respect the fact that you are unable to ride as someone else does due to a medical condition is not really a valid reason for poo pooing their efforts.


And with all due respect, I'm not poo-pooing their _efforts_, but suggesting obsessive target fixation is unhealthy and will catch up with them eventually when they either start getting old or ill, leaving them disillusioned and bereft if they don't get over it, come to terms with their own mortality and rejoice - you're not getting out of this alive! If you want to chase targets for a while, enjoy it, but there's more to cycling than that.


----------



## bpsmith (6 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> And with all due respect, I'm not poo-pooing their _efforts_, but suggesting obsessive target fixation is unhealthy and will catch up with them eventually when they either start getting old or ill, leaving them disillusioned and bereft if they don't get over it, come to terms with their own mortality and rejoice - you're not getting out of this alive! If you want to chase targets for a while, enjoy it, but there's more to cycling than that.


Targets are just that, targets. If I want to challenge myself to ride an average of 20mph on a chosen route, once or even every ride, then that's up to me. Do I think I am better than anyone else? No. Do I have a ticker sharing that? Presently, no. Have I had one in the past? Yes, when VeloViewer was free. If I only achieve 18mph, then am I the same as someone who has also achieved 18mph, but were targeting themselves for 16mph? Maybe, but depends on the effort put in and the realism of both parties target.

Targets also change, on a daily, weekly or even yearly basis. Doesn't mean that we will suffer when we can't hit the same target as previously.

In reality, nobody should be ridiculing anyone else. We should all allow each other to challenge themselves in the manner they want to and accept that we are not all the same.

As for disabilities, there is no reason why anyone who has to consider a challenging personal situation to not be able to set themselves a challenge. It might not be the same challenge as someone else, but there are always people faster or slower irrespective of disability. I respect anyone who sets themselves a challenge and achieves it. Albeit, Steven Abraham with a 75k mile challenge (over proper terrain, not on the flat like someone else) or someone, who has never ridden before, striving to do their first 5 mile ride.

We should all be encouraging not judging.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (6 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> What's the big deal with Lycra? I can't quite understand the media's obsession with the material when it comes to cyclists? Do they get excited about Barbour jackets and walking boots worn by ramblers?



I don't know if the media does,but being a rambler myself,I can get very  about jackets and walking boots.In fact my ''walking coat'' and boots are what I use for


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> And with all due respect, I'm not poo-pooing their _efforts_, but suggesting obsessive target fixation is unhealthy and will catch up with them eventually when they either start getting old or ill, leaving them disillusioned and bereft if they don't get over it, come to terms with their own mortality and rejoice - you're not getting out of this alive! If you want to chase targets for a while, enjoy it, but there's more to cycling than that.


It's only a problem if they make it one.... I added up my annual mileage last week and it wasn't as much as I'd have liked.... On the other hand it might be easier to beat this year. It's a tool for comparing how I think I'm doing with what I did, I'm not going to get stressed or disillusioned I missed a target. It's just another level of enjoyment of my cycling. If I was worried about comparing myself to others I wouldn't follow those people who do mega miles.

I also have a friend who doesn't do much cycling, especially with me as he is paranoid I will be annoyed at the slow speed he says he goes at. Anyway I've set him a goal that we are going to go for a couple of miles cycling in the quiet lanes to a pub, completely on the flat in the summer time, no stress, and we can get someone to come and pick us up afterwards so he doesn't have to do get back on the bike after the drink! I don't care, I'd still record it on Strava for the miles and be happy I was cycling with him (I'm not the fast cyclist he thinks I am).


----------



## bpsmith (6 Jan 2016)

Exactly, @summerdays. I just don't understand people who think you're a plonker just because you use Strava or a.n.other tool for logging your rides.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

bpsmith said:


> Exactly, @summerdays. I just don't understand people who think you're a plonker just because you use Strava or a.n.other tool for logging your rides.


It just means I'm someone who records things.... I take my meter readings each week too

And I love turning those figures into maps of where I have been!


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

User said:


> A map of loads of trips to the cupboard under the stairs must be ever so slightly dull.


Mine are outside... a map of routes taken might show which door was my favourite one to use when going to take a meter reading.... but still quite dull!


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> It's only a problem if they make it one....


Sure, which could be if they fall victim to those insisting they should "aim to make constsnt improvement" on boards like this.


----------



## bpsmith (6 Jan 2016)

Or those insisting that they don't set themselves a target because other people don't like the idea?


----------



## Mugshot (6 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> And with all due respect, I'm not poo-pooing their _efforts_, but suggesting obsessive target fixation is unhealthy and will catch up with them eventually when they either start getting old or ill, leaving them disillusioned and bereft if they don't get over it, come to terms with their own mortality and rejoice - you're not getting out of this alive! If you want to chase targets for a while, enjoy it, but there's more to cycling than that.


I think most people would agree that there are many different aspects for people to enjoy and some people enjoy some aspects but not others, you seem to have something of an issue with people openly admitting to enjoying aspects of cycling which you do not.


----------



## Roxy641 (12 Sep 2016)

We are missing out if we only accept that people should be doing it for a sport. There are many reasons that people cycle. For
me it's environmental, it's to get fit, it's enjoying where I'm traveling, and sometimes just because it's cheaper (and sometimes 
quicker) to cycle to work than use public transport. But out of the "sporty" things you mentioned, I am interested in seeing if I
can improve on my time to takes me to cycle 3 miles. I'm not really into racing against others, but hey, if others want to do
that, fine.

The more reasons we give for the reasons for cycling, the less the media can stereotype us into being all the same. I want more
people to take up cycling, not less. 



blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.


----------



## Roxy641 (12 Sep 2016)

Hi Red17,

I can't speak for outside London/Surrey which is where I do most of my cycling, but numbers have definetely increased. I'm sure there are
cycling groups that can confirm this when they count the number of cyclists (and perhaps other groups who are interested in collecting
statistics in the numbers of cars/bicycles, motorbikes etc are doing this too).



Red17 said:


> Would be interesting to know what measurement they were using. Surveys available on the web (TFL / government) that I can find show actual numbers of cyclists increasing dramatically since 2001, but the % of the population commuting by bike staying fairly constant.
> 
> All depends how you want to present the statistics.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2016)

Seems to me London is unique - no doubt there's been a massive increase in cycling in the last 20 years.

Elsewhere, I think the boom is largely illusory.

Around here - the north east - people who have been riding for many more years than me reckon numbers are stubbornly static.

My mate organises the Durham Big Ride, he gets about 500 riders for the two main rides.

Numbers go up and down a bit each year, but there's certainly no boom in participation.

The biggest local sportive - Marie Curie Etape Pennines - was permanently cancelled a couple of years ago.

That was partly due to local opposition to road marshalling, but declining interest played a bigger part in the decision.

http://road.cc/content/news/136611-...e-pennines-axed-due-lack-participant-interest


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2016)

I don't know what the figures are for here but I'm convinced that the numbers are continuing to rise! There is no doubt that they have gone up since I first started about 10 years ago.


----------



## srw (13 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Seems to me London is unique - no doubt there's been a massive increase in cycling in the last 20 years.
> 
> Elsewhere, I think the boom is largely illusory.
> 
> Around here - the north east - people who have been riding for many more years than me reckon numbers are stubbornly static.


url=http://www.parliament.uk/briefing-papers/SN06224.pdf

Take a look in there and you can probably see if he's right or wrong. I'm on a phone or I'd do more research.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't know what the figures are for here but I'm convinced that the numbers are continuing to rise! There is no doubt that they have gone up since I first started about 10 years ago.


I think here it's the same.
When I started five years ago I never saw any other cyclists till I got to the city centre.
Now every day I see at least half a dozen riding from by area to town, more depending on what time I set out.
They are plainly utilitarian cyclists: for example, last Sunday I rode to my local retail estate, I counted 8 people getting there by bike, plus somebody took my favorite bike parking spot at B&Q!
There are no proper bike parking spaces in that estate, still people are riding in, which I find remarkable seeing that a retail estate is designed to be reached by car or bus.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> url=http://www.parliament.uk/briefing-papers/SN06224.pdf
> 
> Take a look in there and you can probably see if he's right or wrong. I'm on a phone or I'd do more research.



This graph from the document shows a huge decline in bike use from the 1950s with the explosion of car ownership.

Flat line - give or take - from the 1980s until 2011.

Hardly looks like boom time to me.


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> This graph from the document shows a huge decline in bike use from the 1950s with the explosion of car ownership.
> 
> Flat line - give or take - from the 1980s until 2011.
> 
> ...


But that is presumably for the country... Not in specific locations. I passed (more likely they passed me) 20 cyclists this morning on my commute... according to Strava. Well I know that at one point I was in a queue of 11 waiting to cross the motorway slip road so I know the Strava figures are only a proportion of the total.

Actually just checked the Strava flyby and none of the 11 are in my flyby. A couple of years ago I would have considered 5 would be the most I'd see at that spot.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2016)

I think the unstoppable growth of cycling hereabouts has stopped.


----------



## mjr (14 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You also need to understand that the figures come from the National Road Traffic Survey... which are notoriously inaccurate when it come to cycling and tends to concentrate on roads that cyclists tend not to use.


Indeed. There are two other major sources of cycling statistics, but both are flawed: the Active People Survey (APS) and the travel-to-work questions in the Census. The Census is detailed but only every decade, only about commuting and IIRC can't cope with multi-modal journeys (so bike-train-bike will probably be counted as train). APS is more general, annual and differentiates leisure and transport cycling, but doesn't have sufficient numbers to produce small area statistics.

Then there's a mixed bag of automatic counters on cycleways (which suffer many faults and may only be obtained by FoI requests), urban cordon counts (often also in inappropriate NRTS-style locations), spotchecks to support major planning applications and so on. They're not collected anywhere central AFAIK, so using them is relatively expensive.

England is really rubbish at measuring cycle traffic and even worse at modelling it.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Sep 2016)

I don't doubt the data is flawed, but a common sense view is it may give a more accurate reflection than what a handful of cyclists see on their travels.


----------



## mjr (14 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't doubt the data is flawed, but a common sense view is it may give a more accurate reflection than what a handful of cyclists see on their travels.


Which data? NRTS is awful, though, especially as more cycle-only routes are built and not counted, whereas 2015's APS analysis "Local Area Walking and Cycling Statistics: England, 2014/15" suggests that cycling is increasing in some places while the national average is falling slightly - or in other words, that London is NOT unique BUT the boom in general is illusory:


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't doubt the data is flawed, but a common sense view is it may give a more accurate reflection than what a handful of cyclists see on their travels.


The ONS reckon the data is so rubbish that they've put up a red flag and stopped endorsing it.


----------



## User482 (14 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't know what the figures are for here but I'm convinced that the numbers are continuing to rise! There is no doubt that they have gone up since I first started about 10 years ago.



It's doubled in Bristol, over 10 years or so. The data is gathered using a series of traffic counts around the central area.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Sep 2016)

blazed said:


> Unfortunately there are too many of the type who walk up a hill pushing their bike so they can roll down the other side shouting 'weeee'. People who 'enjoy the simple pleasures of riding a bike'. I always thought that mentality was for 7 year olds.
> 
> Cycling is a sport. You should do it to the best of your ability and aim to make constsnt improvement. I can't understand how so many 'cyclists' have no interest in times, power, speed etc. It's like going to the gym and lifting the same weight every time, never adding more.


 I miss that fella !


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Sep 2016)

I have cycled (previously for sport, latterly Sportives, and constantly to commute) for 40 years, first 30 in the Midlands, last 10 in Somerset.

Whilst it is simply my personal view of what I see on my particular rides, I have definitely seen the largest increase in number of cyclists over that long timeframe, over the past couple of years (here in West Somerset/Taunton area), with particular increases noticeable in female riders and kids commuting to school. Long may it continue.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I think the unstoppable growth of cycling hereabouts has stopped.


Well that's it then, we'll have to find another name for it.

I vote "The contumacious growth of cycling"


----------



## snorri (15 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Actually just checked the Strava flyby and none of the 11 are in my flyby. A couple of years ago I would have considered 5 would be the most I'd see at that spot.


But we don't have data on the percentage of cyclists using Strava, perhaps it has increased in the last two years?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Well that's it then, we'll have to find another name for it.
> 
> I vote "The contumacious growth of cycling"


Thereabouts it may be galloping along.


----------



## summerdays (15 Sep 2016)

snorri said:


> But we don't have data on the percentage of cyclists using Strava, perhaps it has increased in the last two years?


It must have increased.... I started two years ago and now two friends have started this year.....is 3 a statistically significant increase?


----------

